# North Florida gathering in 2013



## jammo (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there any thoughts on a NFL gathering in 2013?

Allen


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 9, 2012)

Try posting in the NFGroup:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112929/thoughts-or-ideas


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2012)

I have thought about it but haven't talked to Jeff about it yet.


----------



## floridayank22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in Jax and would be down for it (pending work) but it would be cool to meet some of yall!

Justin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 13, 2012)

If your interested Justin..  we have one coming up at lake Okeechobee..  read about it below..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 7, 2012)

We have the dates for the next North Florida Gathering it will be April 5th, 6th, and 7th, 2013 and we hope to see all our old friends and a bunch of new ones as well


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 15, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> We have the dates for the next North Florida Gathering it will be April 5th, 6th, and 7th, 2013 and we hope to see all our old friends and a bunch of new ones as well



Looks like me +4 and we do need an electrical hookup Jerry.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Looks like me +4 and we do need an electrical hookup Jerry.


Joel I just kind of wanted to get the dates out there and will start an "Offical Thread" in the events section when I get some more details like the Hotel and Campground info firmed up. I will not be adding anymore RV hookups this year so there won't be enough for everybody. As you know we have done the hookups on a first come first served basis but I feel that we need to consider that the ones that help put on the event are the ones that really need to have them. Since you and your group cook a site will be saved for ya'll


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 16, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like me +4 and we do need an electrical hookup Jerry.
> ...



Awesome! Thanks Jerry! It will be myself, Mike and Gary for sure. We have two others that are interested but aren't certain they can get the time off. :biggrin:


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 19, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Awesome! Thanks Jerry! It will be myself, Mike and Gary for sure. We have two others that are interested but aren't certain they can get the time off.


Will be good to see you three fools, I mean, friends :)


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 20, 2012)

sumosmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Thanks Jerry! It will be myself, Mike and Gary for sure. We have two others that are interested but aren't certain they can get the time off. :biggrin:
> ...



Who are you again? :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 20, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Who are you again? :biggrin:



Yea..  I was wondering the same thing...   Do we know you ?


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 21, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea.. I was wondering the same thing... Do we know you ?





solaryellow said:


> Who are you again?


You both can bite me ... :P


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2012)

sumosmoke said:


> You both can bite me ... :P


Wow  - the phantom admin strikes back


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 4, 2012)

We will be there. Me, wife and the 2, 4 legged furry kids. Driving the new wheels


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2012)

Me and my oxygen bottles will be there Jerry. I don't know for how long but I'll make a showing again. I can't miss this thing.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 6, 2012)

I've put in for vacation! Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've not made it threw the S.FL. Gathering yet...  but already looking forward to this one...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife is putting in for these days off.

Jerry we will be in the RV. We have a generator. RV is 35'


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2012)

nepas said:


> My wife is putting in for these days off.
> 
> Jerry we will be in the RV. We have a generator. RV is 35'


Length isn't a problem 50 amp service is  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   actually power at all is pretty much gone


----------



## boykjo (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got approved vacation Jerry...... do we need to finish the burner project or did you complete it


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not done yet Joe but hopefully will be in the next month or two


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife and I will be there. Jerry, It would be great if we could get the same spot for our camper as last year. Please let me know if there is anything you need and I'll bring it with me.


----------



## ice daddy (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm all in, and will bring my Iceeeee Thing like we had last year.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2012)

Ice Daddy said:


> I'm all in, and will bring my Iceeeee Thing like we had last year.


You da Ice daddy.........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














.. Thank you so much for your contribution with the ice....

Joe


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 7, 2012)

boykjo said:


> You da Ice daddy.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second Joe's statement and thanks!


----------



## bamafan (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Ice Daddy. That worked out great last year. Hope the cole slaw recipe I sent you worked out.


----------



## dmclalin (Jun 9, 2013)

Where will  you be meeting? I'm from Winter Haven, FL

Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan the North Florida Gathering was held just outside Tallahassee in April however there will be a South Florida Gathering coming up


----------

